# Clash of the Titans 2 Plot is revealed.



## The Weeknd (Mar 23, 2011)

> Plot:
> ?A decade after his heroic defeat of the monstrous Kraken, Perseus?the demigod son of Zeus?is attempting to live a quieter life as a village fisherman and the sole parent to his 10-year old son, Helius. Meanwhile, a struggle for supremacy rages between the gods and the Titans. Dangerously weakened by humanity?s lack of devotion, the gods are losing control of the imprisoned Titans and their ferocious leader, Kronos, father of the long-ruling brothers Zeus, Hades and Poseidon. The triumvirate had overthrown their powerful father long ago, leaving him to rot in the gloomy abyss of Tartarus, a dungeon that lies deep within the cavernous underworld.
> Perseus cannot ignore his true calling when Hades, along with Zeus? godly son, Ares (Edgar Ram?rez), switch loyalty and make a deal with Kronos to capture Zeus. The Titans? strength grows stronger as Zeus? remaining godly powers are siphoned, and hell is unleashed on earth. Enlisting the help of the warrior Queen Andromeda (Rosamund Pike), Poseidon?s demigod son, Argenor (Toby Kebbell), and fallen god Hephaestus (Bill Nighy), Perseus bravely embarks on a treacherous quest into the underworld to rescue Zeus, overthrow the Titans and save mankind.?
> 
> The sequel will be directed by Jonathan Liebesman.



source:


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 23, 2011)

i wish they'd just do a movie about the Greek Creation Myth


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 23, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> i wish they'd just do a movie about the Greek Creation Myth



Meh, this sounds better then the first one.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll watch it, but I hope it's better than the first one.

I was really disappointed.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 23, 2011)

First one was a good afternoon after-siesta movie.


----------



## Glued (Mar 23, 2011)

> Poseidon’s demigod son, Argenor



never heard of him

should have used Theseus or Triton for Poseidon's son


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 23, 2011)

another shit movie.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 23, 2011)

I wish they would make more movies about the Norse patheon that aren't related to the Marvel version.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 23, 2011)

Clash of the Titans 2: Electric Boogaloo

Oh goodie a sequal to a movie that not only butchered the movie it was trying to remake but the mythos it was based on as well. I wonder if Perseus will finally develop a personality that isn't completely and utterly bland 

Oh and wonderful Hades is one of the villians...yet again.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 24, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> never heard of him


Wikipedia's article on him makes him sound rather lackluster: 





> Agenor (Greek: Ἀγήνωρ, gen.: Ἀγήνορος; English translation: "heroic, manly") was in Greek mythology and history a Phoenician king of Tyre. Herodotus estimates that Agenor lived sometime before the year 2000 B.C..
> 
> *Genealogy*
> According to Apollodorus Agenor was born in Memphis of Egypt by Poseidon and Libya and he had a twin brother named Belus. Belus remained in Egypt and reigned over Egypt, while Agenor departed to Phoenicia and reigned there. According to other sources, he was the son of Belus and Achiroe.
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey look, a movie nobody asked for.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 24, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> First one was a good afternoon after-siesta movie.



Pretty much this for me.

I don't think I've ever actually seen the original, other than some clips from the internet...


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 24, 2011)

"Same-haircut" Worthington has a son in this one...

Ohhh dear.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 24, 2011)

Stark said:


> I wish they would make more movies about the Norse patheon that aren't related to the Marvel version.


you hate Norse myth that much huh?


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 24, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Hey look, a movie nobody asked for.


This                  

I almost snoozed trough the first one. How they'd get the money for a sequel is beyond me.

Nevermind, I take that back, with crap like red riding hood getting released, I get how they got the money


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

Tell me this is a joke?

The first movie was an abomination.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 24, 2011)

Plot? I don't think it will be relevant


----------



## FeiHong (Mar 24, 2011)

You know that car commercial where it says "Why do cars with bad designs get made? Because we buy them...lets change the habit" or something like that?

WELL HERE WE GO...if the movie doesn't make any money at all...then maybe hollywood would wake the heck up... 

But I doubt it... people tolerance for bad movies... bad TV shows are over the roof... so we'll keep getting bad shows and bad movies.

Man... this movie...will be a good movie for a airplane flight. YOU have to watch it, cause it beats sleeping uncomfortably...


----------



## Ash (Mar 24, 2011)

> -is attempting to live a quieter life as a village fisherman and the sole parent to his 10-year old son, Helius.


Damn, his girl died AGAIN? That's some bullshit right there. The least Zeus could have done was brought her back with a warranty.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 24, 2011)

After the terrible sales of the original re-make and the video game they're actually make another one? WTF?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2011)

A sequel to a film that I probably lost years of my life watching.

I don't want to live on this planet anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

Never give up, never surrender!


----------



## Glued (Mar 24, 2011)

The movie was basically racist with the suicide bomber Djinn monsters in turbans and those to brown bearded men who were too scared to go into the underworld despite saying that even death itself fears them.

What do Djinn have to do with Greek mythology, oh yeah, Jack and shit.


----------



## Orxon (Mar 24, 2011)

I hope they hire someone older than 5 to write the dialogue this time.


----------



## FeiHong (Mar 24, 2011)

Was there ever a movie where the first one was bad...and the second was better?

This has to be it?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2011)

Eh, the first one made an assload of money and I personally enjoyed it.........but the reception was more negative than positive......is this really a good idea?


----------

